# Button photocell's for wallpacks



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I am having trouble finding replacement photocells for smaller wallpacks. You know the ones that have the photocell integrated into them and they "see" out through a lens in the cover. I am having trouble with the lights coming on too soon and staying on too long.

All the manufacturers I have tried use a threaded nipple portion that is 3/4" long. I need one that has a 7/8 or 1" nipple.

The ones that come from the factory have a 7/8" nipple and are made by IPP, but I can't find information on them anywhere.

What brand of button photocells have you guys had good luck with?
What are the nipple lengths?

I have a feeling that this problem is the nature of their design, and by making them more efficient, they are going to shut off by the light they produce. But I have to try.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> I am having trouble finding replacement photocells for smaller wallpacks. You know the ones that have the photocell integrated into them and they "see" out through a lens in the cover. I am having trouble with the lights coming on too soon and staying on too long.
> 
> All the manufacturers I have tried use a threaded nipple portion that is 3/4" long. I need one that has a 7/8 or 1" nipple.
> 
> ...


Get a set up like this from Granger.

Set it up in a round weather tight box and 3 hole cover and control the whole circuit you can set them to turn with only 1 foot candle of light and will shut off with 3 foot candle of light set it up so it is facing the sky at 11 O'clock angle and you will get the best results.:thumbsup:


















__________________
*
*


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I remote mount when I can. In some situations it is less than desirable.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Get a set up like this from Granger.
> 
> Set it up in a round weather tight box and 3 hole cover and control the whole circuit you can set them to turn with only 1 foot candle of light and will shut off with 3 foot candle of light set it up so it is facing the sky at 11 O'clock angle and you will get the best results.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


You know that is a great set up but it has nothing to do with the OP's question. I mean do you think he going to redo the whole lighing control system on his own dime??
To the OP I normally use Intermatic but lately I have had great luck with Econolights cheapie brand. Can you move the photocell to the other side of the fixture without spending much time?


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I have been using intermatic for a long time. If you wouldn't mind measuring the nipple on the econolights, I would appreciate it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> You know that is a great set up but it has nothing to do with the OP's question. I mean do you think he going to redo the whole lighing control system on his own dime??
> To the OP I normally use Intermatic but lately I have had great luck with Econolights cheapie brand. Can you move the photocell to the other side of the fixture without spending much time?


I am just pointing out another option he can cut into the circuit before all of the lights and install that and it will control all of the lights instead of wasting time messing with each fixture.:thumbsup:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Harry,
I totally understand I am just saying that it's not always a perfect world where you can change everything. I hope I didn't sound like a di ck

I will measure the econolights in the morning and let you know. If I can find one.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Harry,
> I totally understand I am just saying that it's not always a perfect world where you can change everything. I hope I didn't sound like a di ck


I know and your not a ****...:laughing:


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

Hate to say this but had a similar problem on a fixture awhile back. Supply house cold not help and I ended up finding a replacement at lowes


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

This one?

http://www.e-conolight.com/pdf/Instructions/CI269X01.PDF

looks like it fits an 11/16" hole.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

From the sounds, the photocell is actually doing its job, but is probably positioned in a shady spot. In that case, I would think a remote mounted photocell like these guys are saying is your best bet.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

that grainger photo cell setup. can you provide the part #?
I need a quality setup to control a string of 400W wall packs.

and I'm tired of dealing with the cheaper photocells.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> I am just pointing out another option he can cut into the circuit before all of the lights and install that and it will control all of the lights instead of wasting time messing with each fixture.:thumbsup:


 
Is that a threaded nipple coming out of the bracket?


----------

